# Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D major, K448



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I've considered this work one of Mozart's best for decades - excellent.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

There was a fabulous performance released quite recently, if anyone’s interested I’ll find it, with two different keyboards: harpsichord and piano. A revelation!


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Mandryka said:


> There was a fabulous performance released quite recently, if anyone’s interested I’ll find it, with two different keyboards: harpsichord and piano. A revelation!


Seems good. I've never heard the sound of a harpsichord together with that of a piano, I bet that it works.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

With Menno van Delft and Artem Belogurov, here


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Excellent of course. Wonderful, glorious music, nothing short of a masterpiece. I'd love to find a partner with whom to perform it one day.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Excellent, great composing special performed by ; Murray Perahia & Radu Lupu (piano)


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't think this is a great work, or at least if it is, I've never heard a performance which brings that out. The problem is the first movement, which always sounds to me charmless, harsh, inflexible, with no nuance or delicacy or subtlety.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Mandryka said:


> I don't think this is a great work, or at least if it is, I've never heard a performance which brings that out. The problem is the first movement, which always sounds to me charmless, harsh, inflexible, with no nuance or delicacy or subtlety.


I think K.497 is quirkier as far as his 4 hand works are concerned.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> I don't think this is a great work, or at least if it is, I've never heard a performance which brings that out. The problem is the first movement, which always sounds to me charmless, harsh, inflexible, with no nuance or delicacy or subtlety.


See if you can find the recording by Alfred Brendel and Walter Klien online. If any performance can persuade you, that one will.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Animal the Drummer said:


> See if you can find the recording by Alfred Brendel and Walter Klien online. If any performance can persuade you, that one will.



I'll listen to it later, I've been playing Lang Lang and Barenboim 

Daniel Barenboim & Lang Lang Mozart K448 - YouTube


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

A very good piano sonata in my view. A 7.5 out of 10 to my personal taste.


----------



## feierlich (3 mo ago)

Mandryka said:


> I've never heard a performance which brings that out.


You may be interested in the fortepiano recording performed by Paul Badura-Skoda and Jörg Demus.


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lI5sB9G-r8jhCn18l7jErUNI4wx-KRg3w


----------

